# Hi There Married World!



## KaBam (Aug 30, 2020)

I’m new to this forum. I have a problem I need to seek assistance for. Upon searching thread topics I’m not readily seeing what I need to post under. 
so with that said.....under what section do I post about....what feels like...mental abuse in marriage?
thanks in advance for any help!!!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Hello KaBam... I like your username; in my head I add an exclamation mark... KaBAM!! Anyway, I'd suggest posting in the General Discussion.


----------

